# Griffin & Ollie



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

Griffin Cocktiel
Ollie Parakeet


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super cute!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

How cute! Do they get along pretty well or play with each other? Did they grow up together?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the name Griffin, that was one of the names I had picked out for Arnella, but spelled Gryphon, because I'm a nerd


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Both are really cute. Does budgie tease cockatiel? Mine always does.


----------



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

*re*



mistty002 said:


> Both are really cute. Does budgie tease cockatiel? Mine always does.



hard to tell sometimes, Ollie flies to Griffins cage goes inside and helps himself to the cockatiel food and Griffin shows him whos boss they go beak to beak sometimes.Griffin flies to Ollies cage and breaks all his toys Ollie trys to get close and Griffin barks lol


----------



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re:*



Belinda said:


> I like the name Griffin, that was one of the names I had picked out for Arnella, but spelled Gryphon, because I'm a nerd



Ya The name just stands out different i guess not to many people have Griffin for birds name


----------



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re*



WereAllMadHere said:


> How cute! Do they get along pretty well or play with each other? Did they grow up together?


they argue alot lol

Griffin is 1 yr old Ollie is only 8-9 months old


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

They are both lovely 
Our budgie ('keet) is clever, he manages to wind up the tiel and get him into trouble!


----------



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re*



Sar said:


> They are both lovely
> Our budgie ('keet) is clever, he manages to wind up the tiel and get him into trouble!



I hear the trouble part lol


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re*



nikol witch said:


> Beautiful babies.


Thank You


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Very very cute!  When I had my budgie, she would do circles around my cockatiel. He was always very patient with her, but she could always outsmart him!


----------



## KeetnTielMomma (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re*



RaveMoon said:


> Very very cute!  When I had my budgie, she would do circles around my cockatiel. He was always very patient with her, but she could always outsmart him!




Griffin has no patience with Ollie tries to attack him. he'll fly to Ollies cage and try to take over so Griffin thinks he owns both cages. I could not trust them alone in a cage together because Griffin seems possesive


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

KeetnTielMomma said:


> Griffin has no patience with Ollie tries to attack him. he'll fly to Ollies cage and try to take over so Griffin thinks he owns both cages. I could not trust them alone in a cage together because Griffin seems possesive


Yeah, I know some people do it, but in my opinion, most budgie/cockatiel cage combos don't work well. They're too different personality-wise, and there's still quite a size difference. I definitely never trusted Pidgey and Kawaii (my budgie and cockatiel) by themselves, even though they got along marvelously.


----------

